# Moving to South Costa Blanca. Help with towns please.



## Jackson.123 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello

We are about to put our French property on the market and are keen to move to Costa Blanca (South). We have booked a week's visit in September to explore and maybe even house hunt if we have had success with our sale.
We are looking for a coastal town that has some quaintness and not completely mobbed in Summer but also not dead in the winter months. We'd like some expats around us so a friendly town with bars/restaurants would be great. As we're both approaching retirement we'd like a town that's not hilly for easy walking.
We would like to buy a house or villa within walking distance of "life" as have had many years of living in rural France where we have to drive everywhere! 
Looking for recommendations also of places to stay during that week in September where we can soak up the atmosphere and ambience of various towns.
Many thanks in advance for any help. It will be very appreciated. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you’re looking in the right area as it will be easy for Alicante and a better journey than it is to places north of Alicante. I’ll be interested in what people suggest.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Jackson.123 said:


> We are looking for a coastal town that has some quaintness and not completely mobbed in Summer but also not dead in the winter months. We'd like some expats around us so a friendly town with bars/restaurants would be great.


If you're looking for a place that isn't busy in summer on the coast, I'd steer clear of Costa Blanca, it's just too popular with tourists. That's a bit of a generalisation i know, I'm sure there's plenty of smaller towns in the Costa Blanca region that aren't touristy but most of the main towns are and will be.

If I were you, I'd be thinking out of the box a little bit, in other words, look at areas that are less popular or less well known with British tourists. 

The area I have my own apartment is a good example. In the province of Almeria, Garrucha is an old style Spanish fishing village and is still predominantly Spanish, there are very few British expats there, but 10 minutes bus ride away up the coast is Mojacar, which has quite a large British expat population. It's noticeable in Summer that whist the Mojacar beaches are packed full, the Garrucha one, which is just as nice isn't!

An even nicer place in my opinion is Carboneras, which is a little further down the coast and is the only coastal town in Andalucia set within a Nature Reserve. I've been to Carboneras several times and I've always been struck by how lovely it is, if I ever relocated in Spain that's where I'd be looking at. It's slightly more up market and that's reflected in the property prices, but worth paying in my opinion.


----------

